# Kill Me Again Michigan made movie premier showing



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

*It's here!* The latest made in Michigan zombie movie.* Kill Me Again*

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Kill-Me-Again/252616911502252

Check out their Facebook page and join us at the Oxford 7 in Oxford, MI. Oct. 13th at 11:30 pm and Oct. 14th at 1:00 am.

I had the priviledge of working on the set of this movie.

We'll be there at the 1:00 am showing andI'll have pen in hand for autographs. LOL


----------

